

How secure is your website? - Makandix
http://www.joomlaconvert.com/the-blog/item/16-how-secure-is-your-website?.html
 A few tips to secure a CMS site.
======
tshtf
This seems to be a Joomla-centric post.

I think better advice would be to avoid all extensions that you haven't fully
audited yourself, or hired an expert to audit. The mass majority of Joomla
exploits are from poorly written extensions.

Points #10 and #11 try to deal with this, but miss the larger point.

